# Wisteria in full bloom March 07, 2009



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

sure rub it in while were still in a freezer in north . nice pics you son of a


----------



## Hobie (Jun 1, 2006)

Wow! My wisteria has no leaves. I usually get blossoms in late May. *dreaming*


----------



## pcelar (Oct 5, 2007)

BEES4U said:


> An image from the distance:


What a beautiful sight Ernie. Thanks.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*What a beautiful sight Ernie. Thanks.*

I wanted to hide the service pole!
Mocking Birds make a nest in the top.
Ernie


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*sure rub it in while were still in a freezer in north*

Hey COMB,
It gives you something to look forward to like a harbinger of Spring.
Ernie


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

yes cant wait just havin fun


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*just havin fun*

What is your first pollen supply.
Willows?
Ernie


----------



## BeeAnonymous (Aug 27, 2007)

*Wow*

I haev one about that size and the blooms come in May, but I never seen mine like that. Do you fertillize, if you do with what?

what's the trick to making it look like that??


Is awesome looking


----------



## justgojumpit (Apr 9, 2004)

We have a few wisterias as well. We never fertilize them, but they are always beautiful. Perhaps the flowers are not that dense on ours, but they are also in dappled shade. They grow up the trunks of tall locust trees.

justgojumpit


----------



## Hambone (Mar 17, 2008)

Good Pics Ernie!. Your getting good with that camera. Nice green grass there too.


----------



## BEES4U (Oct 10, 2007)

*Your getting good with that camera*

thank you,
I really enjoy the camera because it is so easy to use. I just pick it up point and shoot.
Ernie


----------



## comb (Jan 12, 2006)

willow it is


----------



## neal/cheryl (Mar 22, 2008)

Wisteria
loves to be cut back ,the more you cut it the happier it is 
cut in late fall to early spring 
the flowers grow on the new groth 
I use I think its called (root tone )it comes in a white bag with flower on it it is made by the same people who make holly tone. if you use it this year you will see the diff next year 
for my tree it made the flowers larger and darker blue
when i get my scanner working i will post a pic of my Wisteria
Good luck 
Neal


----------

